# Mytana



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone use mytana equipment I have been looking at it and it looks like good stuff but ZI dont have any personal experiance with it.


also I was going to use MRHVAC flat rate software thoughts anyone. It is expensive so if anyone has a better idea that would be great.

thanks Rick


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I get books from Mytanna in the mail....i look at them for 2 days and throw them away.. I've never seen one in person.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I get books from Mytanna in the mail....i look at them for 2 days and throw them away.. I've never seen one in person.


You get books from tony mytanna? That's cool!:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We use Mytana machines too! We've had to replace cables, but that is due to user abuse.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Never had a problem with them.
It came down to Mytana Big work horse or Duracable DM-55.
Mytana 1/2 hp DuraCable 3/4 It came down to price Plus the Duracable DM-55 came with the telescoping dolly handle built into it. Where Mytana was extra $150.

I bought it last year during the time of the trade show.
Duracable gave meal a deal 10% off plus free shipping. Mytana would not match or give free shipping. Made choice easy. But Mytana is not bad all depends on the user.


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

haow bout there cameras?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

That I don't know.
I looking myself. Seesnake Prices are crazy plus I'm hearing some bad things of late. Quilty warrantee issues etc. So I'm looking for a good mid range price one. Will most likely go to trade show next year and look at all of them. Don't Buy South Coast from Ebay Junk.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> You get books from tony mytanna? That's cool!:laughing:


 I'm glad I didn't say anything bad about them.....I did know it was that Tony Mytanna:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We have not used the camera either.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have never used the stuff. YEARS ago when I was on another plbg site. The owner/manufacturers of Mytana were also on that site. They were super good folks who stood behind their product. I can't for the life of me remember their names. They were a husband/wife team.

I wouldn't be afraid to buy Mytana stuff though.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> That I don't know.
> I looking myself. Seesnake Prices are crazy plus I'm hearing some bad things of late. Quilty warrantee issues etc. So I'm looking for a good mid range price one. Will most likely go to trade show next year and look at all of them. Don't Buy South Coast from Ebay Junk.


When I was looking I heard the same thing about South Coast, it's junk. Occasionally there is another company that sells on ebay, from North Dakota. I bought my camera from that one, though it wasn't one of theirs, it was a used Sreco set up, no problems.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ironranger said:


> When I was looking I heard the same thing about South Coast, it's junk. Occasionally there is another company that sells on ebay, from North Dakota. I bought my camera from that one, though it wasn't one of theirs, it was a used Sreco set up, no problems.


Have herd a few people say they like the Sreco units never seen one.
Looking for a camera with color, dvd , distance counter 200 feet 1/2 thick cable for better long distance pushing. Not sure how well built self level camera heads are built. The only reason I want a distance counter is for the wow factor for customers will think it was all worth it just to see problems and at what distance.
I have a South Coast one with the stiff :laughing: 3/8 only goes maybe 50 feet
Fogs up. But I bought it as a starter unit. TV broke on it $399 to replace :laughing: it. I just use a 13 inch TV now when it's clear gives nice big picture but it's junk. see them for 3k-5k for South coast ones :laughing:.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Have herd a few people say they like the Sreco units never seen one.
> Looking for a camera with color, dvd , distance counter 200 feet 1/2 thick cable for better long distance pushing. Not sure how well built self level camera heads are built. The only reason I want a distance counter is for the wow factor for customers will think it was all worth it just to see problems and at what distance.
> I have a South Coast one with the stiff :laughing: 3/8 only goes maybe 50 feet
> Fogs up. But I bought it as a starter unit. TV broke on it $399 to replace :laughing: it. I just use a 13 inch TV now when it's clear gives nice big picture but it's junk. see them for 3k-5k for South coast ones :laughing:.


My Sreco is a reel with 200 feet of heavy duty push cable, color camera with dimmer but not self leveling. I haven't really found that to be a problem, I just turn my 13" monitor sideways!:laughing:
But seriously it works great, for only $1,200.00, yes it was used but reconditioned by the folks in North Dakota.
I also use the seperate 13" monitor with VHS and also has voice over for the tapes, customers love it.
I also have a vhs to dvd conversion machine at home if someone wants dvd. (for a fee):thumbsup:

For measurements it may seem crude but it came this way. Every ten feet there is a different color wrapped tape on the cable and inbetween at five foot increments it's black. I thought it was sort of dumb at first but I like it, works great.

In the end I provide the same high quality service to my customers without having to spend thousands of dollars. Heck, customers don't know the difference between cameras!:thumbup:

Those guys in ND also make very similar cameras to the Sreco, last one I saw they had was brand new with the heavy duty push cable and all the bells and whistles for around 3K.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

We got the big M81 and the electric jetter and they work perfect, the same broken cable due to abuse, but good stuff, look at South coast Equipment, there prices are good, we got a color camera from them and it works perfect, it is just a basic camera set up, none of the pretty bells and whistles, but all we need is to see in color and locate, and it works perfect , built in sonde !


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've use a camera that I'm positive was made by Mytanna but it was badged RRR. It was the dual camera version, it had the larger push-rod and camera in the outer reel and in a smaller reel located inside the larger one, it had a mini camera. It was O.K. when it worked. The smaller camera's push-rod kinked just by being in the reel. It was such a small reel that it had kinks in the push-rod every 18" or so just from being stored in such a tight circle. Needless to say, that camera never worked right. In the end, I don't think you can beat Ridgid for cameras. It seems like everyone's looking for a deal and a way to get around the prices of Seesnakes but I don't hear very many happy stories.








paul


----------

